# My Rubber Smells funny :D



## Dietz (31/5/18)

I recently bought a tank from another member but it seems like the joose he used (Raspberry fizz) has 'stained' the rubbers.

How can I get the smell of this joose out? I can taste it in anything I put in that tank.
There is only 1 rubber that seems to keep this smell and it the top rubber on the top cap.

ive tried
- Boiling water baths
- Bleach soak for a few minutes
- Washed off with KleenGreen
- more hot water baths

But its still there, any ideas?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I recently bought a tank from another member but it seems like the joose he used (Raspberry fizz) has 'stained' the rubbers.
> 
> How can I get the smell of this joose out? I can taste it in anything I put in that tank.
> There is only 1 rubber that seems to keep this smell and it the top rubber on the top cap.
> ...


Have you tried Milton, another one may be to put it in near boiling water with a bit of vinegar and baking soda added. Cleans a lot of things. Other one may be to put it in a container with charcoal, it absorbs most flavours or odors. Other than that you may have to replace the rubbers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (31/5/18)

I looked this up on google, and one source recommended rubbing alcohol or vodka. Maybe try one of those?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Have you tried Milton, another one may be to put it in near boiling water with a bit of vinegar and baking soda added. Cleans a lot of things. Other one may be to put it in a container with charcoal, it absorbs most flavours or odors. Other than that you may have to replace the rubbers


I will give these a try, thanks.
I dont think I can get a replacement rubber, Its not a o ring is a big flat piece of rubber under the topcap of the siren 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/5/18)

Soak in Vodka for 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Andre said:


> Soak in Vodka for 24 hours.


Sounds like plan, but what do I do with the Rubber that smells? 

Jokes aside, I will give this a try too, thanks

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## craigb (31/5/18)

you could maybe also try soaking in salt water. The salt should absorb the flavour. Not sure what it would or wouldn't do to the rubber though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tashy (31/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I recently bought a tank from another member but it seems like the joose he used (Raspberry fizz) has 'stained' the rubbers.
> 
> How can I get the smell of this joose out? I can taste it in anything I put in that tank.
> There is only 1 rubber that seems to keep this smell and it the top rubber on the top cap.
> ...


Bicarb and Apple Cider Vinegar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/5/18)

@Dietz I can't help or give recommendations I acctually wanted to just give a rating but what I wanted to use is not available.



Nothing worse than have someone else's leftovers stuck on a tank. Very Narly

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/5/18)

@Dietz if it makes you feel better I've found a mastach hair in my 510 of a used atty I've bought once.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Diet if it makes you feel better I've found a mastach hair in my 510 of a used atty I've bought once.


Dude thats

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## aktorsyl (31/5/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Dietz if it makes you feel better I've found a mastach hair in my 510 of a used atty I've bought once.


You *hope* that's what it was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> You *hope* that's what it was.



You never know maybe the guy was doing some man scapping while taking a vape and accidently got a piece of bum fluff in the 510

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (31/5/18)

Change your condom brand!

Err you meant the silicone rings on your tank. Oh my bad, gotcha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/5/18)

Bicarb with warm water usually helps me get sticky flavours our of tanks etc. Not sure how well it will work with Rubber.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (31/5/18)

@Dietz Vinegar removes any smells, from anywhere and, in addition, it's an anti-bacterial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/5/18)

Yeah, from the heading i was expecting the thread to be a completely different topic

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Pixstar (31/5/18)

Let it sit covered in vodka. Place the whole tank in, disassembled.
Be careful with using vinegar, they damage orings by stretching them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (31/5/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yeah, from the heading i was expecting the thread to be a completely different topic


Yeah he needs to stop using those free condoms

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/18)

I had the same issue with an imported Pink Lemonade juice, I soaked everything in vodka for 24hrs, rinsed everything under running water and it still smelled so soaked it again in fresh vodka, the second soak did the trick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Would whiskey work or would it just replace it with a new smell of whiskey?


----------



## Captain Chaos (31/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Change your condom brand!
> 
> Err you meant the silicone rings on your tank. Oh my





RainstormZA said:


> Yeah he needs to stop using those free condoms


Free is okay. Using them more than once is no bueno!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/5/18)

Almost merged this into the Dirty Lols thread, but then I read @Dietz 's post 

Do a Milton and Vodka soak. One for you and one for the rubber. That way you should at least remain fairly oblivious of the long wait.
Unless you mix up the two, in which case the 24 hours spent in the emergency ward and ICU should also have roughly the same effect.

The rubber should be fairly odourless either way

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

Seems like a horrible waste of vodka though

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Seems like a horrible waste of vodka though


Nobody said you need to throw the vodka out afterwards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Nobody said you need to throw the vodka out afterwards


Thank heavens for that, think I will still be able to down a vodka even when it tastes like @Dietz rubber!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thank heavens for that, think I will still be able to down a vodka even when it tastes like @Dietz rubber!


Holy hell what did I just read

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thank heavens for that, think I will still be able to down a vodka even when it tastes like @Dietz rubber!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (31/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Would whiskey work or would it just replace it with a new smell of whiskey?



I think the new Whiskey smell might add flavor to the flavor

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> I think the new Whiskey smell might add flavor to the flavor


I do agree, I am only using this tank for Tobaccos, so it might actually work well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

This is now a Vodka and Rubber party 
Sounds very dirty indeed
@Kuhlkatz , you were right, not sure where this thread belongs
Lol

Let us know how it goes and what works @Dietz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

This is now a Vodka and Rubber party 
Sounds very dirty indeed
@Kuhlkatz , you were right, not sure where this thread belongs
Lol

Let us know how it goes and what works @Dietz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

